# Using Tile, Have Qustion.



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I want to use tile in my hydroponics, is there any special tile I'd need that will hold water?

Also I want grout and sealer that isn't toxic. 

Don't know where this would go except here in building.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Nonporous tile & thin set for exterior use. The top could split off a porous tile if it got wet & then froze.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> Nonporous tile & thin set for exterior use. The top could split off a porous tile if it got wet & then froze.


 Thanks for reply, I hope it doesn't freeze but you never know. We used plastic poly last year in our reservoir and it worked fine, but I'm concerned with the chemicals in the plastic leaching into the plants, so I thought maybe tile would work.:scratch


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Tile is either porcelain, ceramic (fired clay), or some kind of rock so you should be okay. You could also just pour it in concrete.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

tsrwivey said:


> Tile is either porcelain, ceramic (fired clay), or some kind of rock so you should be okay. You could also just pour it in concrete.


 I thought of concrete but it would be way too heavy. Of course it would work if it was permanent. That may be an idea, who needs to move it anyway :dunno:. The platform would have to be real strong too. It would have to be high for us old folks to use it. And to keep the plants warm in cold weather.

Thanks it is an idea.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

No real firsthand experience that I have seen many swimming pools with tile in them. I don't know what they used for grout, but it must hold up okay.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Most grout is quite porous so would leak. Sorry I don't know of non-porous grout but assume there is some.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our counter tops, kitchen and bathroom floor is ceramic tile. We bought a sealer for the grout that is used for pools. Never had a problem. We doubled the sealer coats in the bathroom tho.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thank all for your help. I did google it yesterday but didn't get any real explanation about the waterproofing kind. Only water resistant, leaned that lesson long ago with a watch .

I did find some for swimming pools so may try that.


----------



## dag53 (Jan 28, 2012)

I used epoxy grout in our living room because our rescue dogs have accidents. It is expensive but it is nonporus. That may work for you. You can use a sealer on top of it for greater insurance.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

If you just lay tile, no matter what kind of grout you use, it will leak.

In a shower, you install a liner, pour at least 2" of cement over the liner. Then lay the tile on the concrete and grout with sanded or non sanded grout. (There is a smaller size grout joint you need when using non sanded grout)

So, you might as well just use the liner and pour concrete over it.. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Grape Ape (Oct 28, 2008)

A better option than tile, that is lighter, water proof, more suited to any shape or size of container and will not leach dangerous chemicals to your plants would be fiberglass. 

First build a wooden box then line it with fiberglass cloth and then coat it with resin and let dry. Best would be to put a few layers of cloth and coat each layer with resin ensuring you get all of the air bubbles out. When you have all of the layers in place let it cure then go back and put some more resin on it to make it smooth. 

The wood base is the structure just there to hold the fiberglass cloth in shape until the resin cures so you don't have to build a huge massive base you can have a thinner lighter wooden structure and I would put 3-5 layers of resin soaked cloth on it and then cover with resin to smooth and you will have a hydroponics setup that will be easy to move when needed and will hold up for years. 

Fiberglass is used as a material in potable water containers and when cured the resin is safe. I would use caution and wear long sleeves and protective gloves and work in an area with very good ventilation when putting the resin on but otherwise it is the way to go. It will beat tile and grout seven ways to sunday.


----------

